# I was risking it yesterday . . .



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

. . . with the joke about the perfect lady driver. :roll:

I should get away with this one though? :? :wink:

Three men died on Christmas Eve and were met by Saint Peter at the pearly gates.

_'In honour of this holy season' _Saint Peter said, _'You must each possess something that symbolizes Christmas to get into heaven.'_

The first man fumbled through his pockets and pulled out a lighter. He flicked it on. _'It represents a candle'_, he said.

_'You may pass through the pearly gates' _Saint Peter said.

The second man reached into his pocket and pulled out a set of keys. He shook them and said, _'They're bells.'_

Saint Peter said _'You may pass through the pearly gates'._

The third man started searching desperately through his pockets and finally pulled out a pair of women's panties.

St. Peter looked at the man with a raised eyebrow and asked, _'And just what do those symbolize?'_

The man replied, _'These are Carols.'_

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Dave, I take strong exception on behalf of Carol, the rumours are not true, Alan.


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

........... yeh she never wears em she is a commando kinda gal 


Quick run and hide can hear her running with a bogpipes.

Greenie :lol:


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

i think you are being racist to christians :wink: :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Is being a christian a race? or is it religionist?


----------

